# 76ers 2005 Training Camp Roster



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Kunlun was asking about the other players that were on the Training camp roster and i found a little something on them......What do you guys think?


By Joe Juliano

The 76ers have invited five players to participate in their training camp, which begins Tuesday at Duke University in Durham, N.C., the team announced yesterday.

Two players have NBA experience: 6-foot-8 forward James Thomas, who saw time last year with Portland, Cleveland and Atlanta; and 6-5 swingman Ime Udoka, who played in four games during the 2003-04 season with the Los Angeles Lakers.

The other invitees, all rookies, are 6-10 forward Herve Lamizana of Rutgers, 6-5 guard Olu Famutimi of Arkansas, and 7-foot center Steve Castleberry of Rider.

Thomas, 24, spent time in the training camp of the San Antonio Spurs last season. After he was cut, he played 35 games with the Roanoke Dazzle and led the National Basketball Developmental League in rebounding with 13.3 boards per game. He also averaged 12.4 points.

In 11 games with three teams, Thomas averaged 2.4 points and 3.4 rebounds. He also played with the Cavaliers' 2005 summer-league team, averaging 2.5 points and 4.3 rebounds.

The 245-pound Thomas finished his college career as the top rebounder in Texas Longhorns history with 1,077.

Udoka, 28, who played his final two college seasons at Portland State, averaged 2.0 points and 1.3 rebounds in his brief stint with the Lakers. He played last season in Spain and France, and spent the summer, like Thomas, with the Cavaliers' summer league team, averaging 6.2 points and 2.7 rebounds.

Lamizana participated last month in the Sixers' minicamp for rookies and free agents. He went undrafted in 2004 after averaging 13.4 points, 7.6 rebounds and 3.1 blocked shots in his senior season at Rutgers. Lamizana split the 2004-05 season playing pro ball in Turkey and Israel.

Famutimi left Arkansas after his sophomore season to enter the NBA draft and worked out for the Sixers, but no team selected him. He averaged 9.4 points and 4.2 rebounds while starting 29 games for the Razorbacks last season.

Castleberry started 24 games and averaged 8.3 points and 4.1 rebounds last season, his senior year at Rider. He also worked out for the Sixers before the draft.

The Sixers will go into training camp with a roster of 18 players, not counting ailing forward Jamal Mashburn, who remains under contract but is not expected to play anymore.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: Sixers add five to camp roster*

if that 6-8 foward James Thomas went to college at Texas with TJ Ford 4 years ago then we need to sign him asap.

dude reminds me of dennis rodman


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Sixers add five to camp roster*

James Thomas is a body. When he was in college, I thought he was going to be like Ben Wallace.. I'm not too proud to say I wouldn't make a good talent scout.  For scrap minutes in the front court he wouldn't be bad.


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: Sixers add five to camp roster*

word last I seen him was the NBDL

he should be in the NBA right now.

im pretty confident he'll make our roster.


only bad thing is hes 6-8 I thought he was atleast 6-10


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

76ers 2005 Training Camp Roster 
No. Name Pos. Ht. Wt. Years Pro From 
1 Samuel Dalembert C 6-11 250 3 Seton Hall 
3 Allen Iverson G 6-0 165 9 Georgetown 
4 Chris Webber F 6-10 245 12 Michigan 
5 Michael Bradley F 6-11 227 4 Villanova 
7 John Salmons G 6-7 210 3 Miami (Fla.) 
9 Andre Iguodala G-F 6-6 207 1 Arizona 
11 Herve Lamizana F 6-10 225 R Rutgers 
12 Kevin Ollie G 6-2 195 8 Connecticut 
21 Ime Udoka G-F 6-5 220 1 Portland State 
23 Louis Williams G 6-1 175 R South Gwinnett HS (Snellville, GA) 
25 Olu Famutimi G 6-5 220 R Arkansas 
26 Kyle Korver F 6-7 210 2 Creighton 
30 James Thomas F 6-8 245 1 Texas 
35 Deng Gai F 6-9 230 R Fairfield 
42 Shavlik Randolph F 6-10 240 R Duke 
45 Steven Hunter C 7-0 240 4 DePaul 
50 Steve Castleberry C 7-0 225 R Rider 
54 Lee Nailon F 6-8 238 5 Texas Christian 
-- Jamal Mashburn F 6-8 247 11 Kentucky 


pick the 12 u think will make it.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Why 12? Rosters are a maximum of 15, minimum of 14.


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

12 active players^^^

3 on IR.


12 players you think will make the real roster


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

No such thing as three on IR any more. You have 12 active for every game, which you can change nightly if you want.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

and 3 inactives


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

ShamBulls said:


> No such thing as three on IR any more. You have 12 active for every game, which you can change nightly if you want.


shut up


IR is still inactive so they are not on the real roster


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

musiclexer said:


> shut up
> 
> 
> IR is still inactive so they are not on the real roster


It's differant because now a player doesn't have to spend a minimum of 5 games on the list.


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

oh I see what hes saying then

so yea its like having 15


I'll pick the top 15 then

1 Samuel Dalembert C 6-11 250 3 Seton Hall 
3 Allen Iverson G 6-0 165 9 Georgetown 
4 Chris Webber F 6-10 245 12 Michigan 
5 Michael Bradley F 6-11 227 4 Villanova 
7 John Salmons G 6-7 210 3 Miami (Fla.) 
9 Andre Iguodala G-F 6-6 207 1 Arizona
54 Lee Nailon F 6-8 238 5 Texas Christian
45 Steven Hunter C 7-0 240 4 DePaul 
26 Kyle Korver F 6-7 210 2 Creighton
23 Louis Williams G 6-1 175 R South Gwinnett HS (Snellville, GA)
Jamal Mashburn F 6-8 247 11 Kentucky
30 James Thomas F 6-8 245 1 Texas 
12 Kevin Ollie G 6-2 195 8 Connecticut
42 Shavlik Randolph F 6-10 240 R Duke 
21 Ime Udoka G-F 6-5 220 1 Portland State


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

musiclexer said:


> shut up



Excuse me?


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

if my roster prediction is right we'll have 5 players 6-10 or taller which will help when we play teams like Miami and Detroit

One thing we never really had was size at the 4-5 spots this year with the addition of Michael Bradley,Stephen Hunter and possibly Shavlik Randolph we do.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

Why is Jamal Mashburn on the training camp roster?


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

SixersFan said:


> Why is Jamal Mashburn on the training camp roster?



I was thinking the same thing myself. Is he ever going to play again? Does anybody know any updates on his health? I know everyone keeps saying he's going to retire.....But they have been saying that for 2 years now. I think it has to be a slight chance he will play again if he hasn't just retired.....And if there is no way he will play then........WHY DONT THIS BUM JUST RETIRE!!!!!!


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

I would rather see him play then retire

hes nice man 

I would atleast like to see a comeback attempt.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

musiclexer said:


> I would rather see him play then retire
> 
> hes nice man
> 
> I would atleast like to see a comeback attempt.


There is absolutely no way he will be making a comeback. If he attempts anything like that then he will ruin his knee forever and he will be a cripple. I'm sure he's not going to risk that just to please some fans.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Hey Kunlun long time no see. You must be impressed though, I mean with the way Billy King turned things around, Maurice Cheeks is a younger Larry Brown and will learn in time the ways of a Larry Brown. And This roster is bulit like A Larry Brown team.

Plus we can actually bang Shaq around with some bodies, Hah hah Serves them right after taking Antoine Walker from us.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Even if you retire, you stay on the roster until the team waives you. Teams don't necessarily do that. The reason being.......if a retired player is still on the roster, they can trade their contract. If not, then they're lumbered with it. Trading the expiring contract of a retired player can really work as an asset. For example, Terrell Brandon.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

I would swap G-Robinson for Latrell Sprewell


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Uh, what?


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

ShamBulls said:


> Even if you retire, you stay on the roster until the team waives you. Teams don't necessarily do that. The reason being.......if a retired player is still on the roster, they can trade their contract. If not, then they're lumbered with it. Trading the expiring contract of a retired player can really work as an asset. For example, Terrell Brandon.


Ok. Didn't remember whether or not we had MacCulloch listed on the training camp roster the other year when he was set to retire.


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> I would swap G-Robinson for Latrell Sprewell



hes with the spurs you know ???


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

No, he's with no one, and is considering retirement.


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

Oh well he was on their title roster


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Hey Kunlun long time no see. You must be impressed though, I mean with the way Billy King turned things around, Maurice Cheeks is a younger Larry Brown and will learn in time the ways of a Larry Brown. And This roster is bulit like A Larry Brown team.
> 
> Plus we can actually bang Shaq around with some bodies, Hah hah Serves them right after taking Antoine Walker from us.


Hi Sixerfanforlife. I am not that impressed with Billy King and what he has done, but what's done is done and I will support the team no matter what. I do not think that Maurice Cheeks is a young Larry Brown and our team is not contructed like a Larry Brown team.

The Heat never really took Walker from us because we never had him.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

I just noticed Deng Gai is on our roster. 

When did we get him? Didn't he go undrafted?


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

alleninsf said:


> I just noticed Deng Gai is on our roster.
> 
> When did we get him? Didn't he go undrafted?


We signed him to a one year contract over a month ago and yes he did go undrafted.


----------

